# Which Leg is the Strongest?



## lebronjames (Oct 26, 2017)

Okay, so I've got a bizzare question. I need helping settling a debate, which leg here out of the top middle and bottom picture looks the strongest? And what one's the second strongest and the weakest?

I'll explain the context after I get an accurate sample of answers (funny story). I want it to be objective.


----------



## Martial D (Oct 26, 2017)

Weird question, but I'd guess top to bottom strongest to weakest.

Those are all chicken legs tho. Stilts even.


----------



## lebronjames (Oct 26, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Weird question, but I'd guess top to bottom strongest to weakest.
> 
> Those are all chicken legs tho. Stilts even.



Thanks and yeah I know lol. Would you say there's much of a difference between the 3?


----------



## Martial D (Oct 26, 2017)

It seems to be a noticeable progression. not so much in size but definition and density of the calf.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Oct 26, 2017)

i know there is a point to this but you really cant tell strength by looking at pictures like this.  they all look similar in the picture.  i would say the middle picture is of a women so general biology will tell you a man has greater lower body strength then women.   i would say they are all about the same size, but size when compared with a similar muscular build like this is not a good indicator of the amount of muscle fiber that one can put into an action.
just for fun i will pick number 3 as the strongest then number 1 then the women in pic 2
(in the off chance #2 is a dude wearing a girls shirt and sneakers ,,i appologise)


----------



## Martial D (Oct 26, 2017)

I think it's all the same guy, only with some leg shaving action starting at number two (going up)

But ya, what's the point of this lol.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Oct 26, 2017)

In all 3 pictures, I don't see any "shape".


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 26, 2017)

None really have enough distinction to me, especially since it's just a picture of each. Maybe if it was a rotating video or something, but just a flat on picture, in different positions/from different angles, I can't tell.


----------



## lebronjames (Oct 26, 2017)

Martial D said:


> I think it's all the same guy, only with some leg shaving action starting at number two (going up)
> 
> But ya, what's the point of this lol.



Okay, basically number 3 is my auntie's new boyfriend. Me and my family visited them today. He's the biggest bullshiter alive, he started talking about his army days like that skinny guy from The Office (UK I think) even though he looks anorexic. So he's crazy (legit crazy, paranoid schizophrenic would be my guess) and we just let him ramble but then he started saying some interesting things.

He told a story to me, my little brother and little sister of how when he was in the army, he killed 2 soldiers with his bare legs. I laughed and he got angry. Then when I get home he texts me the number 3 pic of his legs as if this would prove everything. I guess he thought he had strong legs?

So we all find the picture pretty hilarious. My 12 year old brother gets up a pic of himself (pic 1) and we started wondering if his legs were stronger. So, we cropped the pic to only his legs and we're letting the forum decide which is stronger. Pic 2 is my 11 year old sister.

My bro called you a "wasteman" for saying he has chicken legs. And my sister says @hoshin1600's comment is sexist. What's your responses?


----------



## lebronjames (Oct 26, 2017)

No more "they're all weak" comments, you got to pick one.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 26, 2017)

What’s Dwyane Wade’s opinion, LeBron?


----------



## lebronjames (Oct 26, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> What’s Dwyane Wade’s opinion, LeBron?



I didn't pick the name, I'm a Grizzlies fan! Dwyane Wade's confused and senile (can't even spell his own name) so he'd probably go bottom, middle, top.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 26, 2017)

lebronjames said:


> Okay, basically number 3 is my auntie's new boyfriend. Me and my family visited them today. He's the biggest bullshiter alive, he started talking about his army days like that skinny guy from The Office (UK I think) even though he looks anorexic. So he's crazy (legit crazy, paranoid schizophrenic would be my guess) and we just let him ramble but then he started saying some interesting things.
> 
> He told a story to me, my little brother and little sister of how when he was in the army, he killed 2 soldiers with his bare legs. I laughed and he got angry. Then when I get home he texts me the number 3 pic of his legs as if this would prove everything. I guess he thought he had strong legs?
> 
> ...


So basically you're aunt is dating someone that you think is crazy, so you and your siblings came onto a forum to support your decisions and laugh at what you believe are delusions?


----------



## lebronjames (Oct 26, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> So basically you're aunt is dating someone that you think is crazy, so you and your siblings came onto a forum to support your decisions and laugh at what you believe are delusions?



Yeah, yeah we're horrible people we know.


What does everyone else think? Only real got 2 answers to the question.


----------



## Martial D (Oct 26, 2017)

lebronjames said:


> Okay, basically number 3 is my auntie's new boyfriend. Me and my family visited them today. He's the biggest bullshiter alive, he started talking about his army days like that skinny guy from The Office (UK I think) even though he looks anorexic. So he's crazy (legit crazy, paranoid schizophrenic would be my guess) and we just let him ramble but then he started saying some interesting things.
> 
> He told a story to me, my little brother and little sister of how when he was in the army, he killed 2 soldiers with his bare legs. I laughed and he got angry. Then when I get home he texts me the number 3 pic of his legs as if this would prove everything. I guess he thought he had strong legs?
> 
> ...


A wasteman? Sounds like something a dude with chicken legs would say.

Anyway, this conversation is ridiculous, I'm really not sure why you posted it to be honest. I really don't care about this.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Oct 27, 2017)

"And my sister says hoshin1600's comment is sexist."
Tell your sister to stop mimicking left wing grown ups, who call everyone. ..sexist, homophobic, misogynistic. ........
It's boring.
You can Google,  _"are men's legs stronger than womens" _
And get the same answer ,that women are not biologically as strong as men. In general,  it's a fact of life. Sorry but the universe doesn't bend to anyone's politically correct views. 
As far as my clothes comment,  she is wearing girls clothes, what is wrong with acknowledging it.


----------



## jobo (Oct 27, 2017)

lebronjames said:


> Okay, so I've got a bizzare question. I need helping settling a debate, which leg here out of the top middle and bottom picture looks the strongest? And what one's the second strongest and the weakest?
> 
> I'll explain the context after I get an accurate sample of answers (funny story). I want it to be objective.
> 
> ...


congrats on the daftest thread on here, you had some serious competition,

its extremely difficult to tell strengh from size, some skinny people are remarkably strong, as he is an adult male id be extremely surprised if he didn't have considerably more strengh that a 12yo boy or an 11yo girl ,

from a kicking point of view, strengh is only a part of the issue, the speed he can generate And the techneque used is a far greater part of the equation, ,


----------



## lebronjames (Oct 27, 2017)

jobo said:


> congrats on the daftest thread on here, you had some serious competition,
> 
> its extremely difficult to tell strengh from size, some skinny people are remarkably strong, as he is an adult male id be extremely surprised if he didn't have considerably more strengh that a 12yo boy or an 11yo girl ,
> 
> from a kicking point of view, strengh is only a part of the issue, the speed he can generate And the techneque used is a far greater part of the equation, ,



Alright, alright. I'll change the question, out of the 3 pictures which leg has the most muscle? This is why I didn't want to reveal the ages, everyone is going to say pic number 3 now.

He didn't claim to have kicked 2 soldiers to death by the way, he claimed to have choked them to death with his legs.


----------



## lebronjames (Oct 27, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> "And my sister says hoshin1600's comment is sexist."
> Tell your sister to stop mimicking left wing grown ups, who call everyone. ..sexist, homophobic, misogynistic. ........
> It's boring.
> You can Google,  _"are men's legs stronger than womens" _
> ...



To be fair to my sister, she is 11 and at that age boys and girls are pretty much the same strength-wise.


----------



## jobo (Oct 27, 2017)

lebronjames said:


> Alright, alright. I'll change the question, out of the 3 pictures which leg has the most muscle? This is why I didn't want to reveal the ages, everyone is going to say pic number 3 now.
> 
> He didn't claim to have kicked 2 soldiers to death by the way, he claimed to have choked them to death with his legs.


but as said, the most muscle and the most strengh are not the same thing, nether of you sibling have any muscle tone in their legs, so the guys legs have the most visible muscle and far less fat  , fat legs are not strong legs, 

all that said choking someone with your legs is quite easy, if you can get in position,,everyone's legs are stronger than their arms, and the size of the leg muscles are of no regard, its the strength of the abductor muscle that would  count for squeezing the thighs together


----------



## hoshin1600 (Oct 27, 2017)

lebronjames said:


> To be fair to my sister, she is 11 and at that age boys and girls are pretty much the same strength-wise.


to be fair as you say...you did not reveal ages of the people in the pictures and you asked who had the strongest legs.  based on physical differences between men and women i gave you my opinion.  my second comment  was in reply to being called "sexist"  you do not call someone names and expect to not be called out on it and not receive a response.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Oct 27, 2017)

jobo said:


> but as said, the most muscle and the most strengh are not the same thing, nether of you sibling have any muscle tone in their legs, so the guys legs have the most visible muscle and far less fat  , fat legs are not strong legs,
> 
> all that said choking someone with your legs is quite easy, if you can get in position,,everyone's legs are stronger than their arms, and the size of the leg muscles are of no regard, its the strength of the abductor muscle that would  count for squeezing the thighs together


actually skinny legs would do well for a leg based version of a rear naked choke.  applied for longer than usual you will kill someone.


----------



## lebronjames (Oct 27, 2017)

jobo said:


> but as said, the most muscle and the most strengh are not the same thing, nether of you sibling have any muscle tone in their legs, so the guys legs have the most visible muscle and far less fat  , fat legs are not strong legs,
> 
> all that said choking someone with your legs is quite easy, if you can get in position,,everyone's legs are stronger than their arms, and the size of the leg muscles are of no regard, its the strength of the abductor muscle that would  count for squeezing the thighs together



Idk I think there's more visible muscle in the first 2 pics. As someone else said they have more definition, I'm convinced.

Jesus, was he your fake war buddy or something? Why is everyone defending this guy so much?



hoshin1600 said:


> my second comment  was in reply to being called "sexist"  you do not call someone names and expect to not be called out on it and not receive a response.



We're just messing, the comment obviously wasn't sexist.


----------



## jobo (Oct 27, 2017)

lebronjames said:


> Idk I think there's more visible muscle in the first 2 pics. As someone else said they have more definition, I'm convinced.
> 
> Jesus, was he your fake war buddy or something? Why is everyone defending this guy so much?
> 
> ...



no, someone bragging to kids about killing someone, clearly has a screw loose, but you didn't ask for a mental health assessment,


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 27, 2017)

lebronjames said:


> Idk I think there's more visible muscle in the first 2 pics. As someone else said they have more definition, I'm convinced.
> 
> Jesus, was he your fake war buddy or something? Why is everyone defending this guy so much?



We're not defending him, but just from that picture there's nothing to disprove his story. And if he is mentally ill (which based just on what you've said is pretty likely) there's no reason to come to a martial arts forum just to get more ammo to laugh at him for. This isn't a "laugh at the mentally ill" forum, fortunately.


----------



## MA_Student (Oct 27, 2017)

Impossible to say without context. Is it strongest for running or kicking or jumping or just bodybuilding


----------



## lebronjames (Oct 27, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> Impossible to say without context. Is it strongest for running or kicking or jumping or just bodybuilding



Just which leg has the most muscle.


----------



## jobo (Oct 27, 2017)

lebronjames said:


> Just which leg has the most muscle.


the right usually


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 27, 2017)

jobo said:


> congrats on the daftest thread on here, you had some serious competition ,



One of the most accurate things I’ve read in quite some time.

While the competition has been pretty good, this guy came along and sucked in ways which we haven’t seen before.  He’s like the Michael Jordan of idiotic thread starting; idiocy that’ll make people go back to the drawing board and have to think up better ways to start an idiotic thread.


----------



## Martial D (Oct 27, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> One of the most accurate things I’ve read in quite some time.
> 
> While the competition has been pretty good, this guy came along and sucked in ways which we haven’t seen before.  He’s like the Michael Jordan of idiotic thread starting; idiocy that’ll make people go back to the drawing board and have to think up better ways to start an idiotic thread.


I seriously had to check that I hadn't accidentally found my way onto Reddit somehow.

Can we agree to let this die now?


----------

